
250,000 people protest against TTIP in Berlin - systemfreund
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/10/berlin-anti-ttip-trade-deal-rally-hundreds-thousands-protesters
======
mtgx
> The European commission reckons that the TTIP could boost the size of the EU
> economy by €120bn (£85bn) – equal to 0.5% of GDP – and the US economy by
> €95bn, or 0.4% of GDP, while the UK could be £10bn better off.

According to this article, that 0.5% increase in GDP is actually a _cumulative
gain over a 10 years period_. That's the "big result" from this "free trade"
agreement. It almost seems like a rounding error. By 2027, a 0.5% GDP increase
could come from anywhere.

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140625/04305727679/why-t...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140625/04305727679/why-
taftattip-isnt-worth-it-economically-how-we-can-do-much-better.shtml)

I think this just shows that whatever tariffs are left between the EU and the
US, they are not a large impediment in the EU-US economy. The deal is more
about increasing IP protection, killing generics, both for pharma and seeds,
and other stuff like that - generally about protecting corporations against
local laws and small competitors.

